# First two days in GDL - hotel?



## oldjack (Nov 12, 2009)

will be arriving in GDL on the 22nd and after picking up rental car at airport would like to stay over 2 days and see the Libertad Mercado again... please recommend a clean/economical hotel to stay those days.... probably will stay at same place after my three week excursion around the Mexican Pacific Coast...then catch the plane home.... thanks for your suggestions........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might find it more economical and convenient to simply take a taxi from the airport to your hotel, rather than pay for a car you probably won't use much in the city. There are many hotels in Guadalajara Centro (Google "hoteles en Guadalajara, Jalisco"), such as Hotel Frances (http://www.mx.despegar.com/search/hotels/22614/hotel frances), within easy walking distance of San Juan de Dios and the Mercado Libre.
When you are ready to leave town, you could rent a car at that time; perhaps from the hotel desk, etc.


----------



## Justing (Aug 22, 2009)

I just stayed at the Hotel Casino Plaza (not a Casino) for $41+tax. Same room in the states would have cost me at least $250 in any city. I was very impressed. I found them on Tripadvisor and booked a last minute deal on hotels dot com


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

We had a really nice stay at Mi Viejo Refugio in Tlaquepaque - cute, friendly and kind of eclectic little inn, very economical (I think rooms start at about $30 US).


----------

